# Modern Arnis Camps Scaled Back



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 3, 2004)

Due to a critical illness in his family, Datu Tim Hartman will be scaling back the Modern Arnis camps that he's had scheduled for the end of 2004.

His November Scandanavian tour will be postponed until after the first of the year.  The American camps will be reduced to one day seminars or cancelled depending upon the circumstances.  

Adjusting the schedule in this fashion gives Datu Hartman the flexibility needed to fly back to Buffalo on short notice if need be.  This allows him to support his family and provide them assistance should an emergency arise. 

I'm sure you'll all agree with me that these actions are understandable given the situation.  I'd like to convey my concern and best wishes to Tim and his family during this difficult time.



Regards,


Steve


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 3, 2004)

Datu, my thoughts are with you and your family. :asian:

Dan Bowman


----------



## Brian Johns (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm not sure exactly what's going but I hope that all is well and that things are resolved quickly.

Take care,
Brian


----------



## Tapps (Nov 10, 2004)

Thoughts and Prayers


----------

